
Laundry Day – iOS app - pleshis
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/laundry-day-care-symbol-reader/id974530923?mt=8
======
pleshis
Care symbol reader.

This app will help you with your laundry. You can scan your laundry tags and
app will tell you how to wash your clothes. It works like magic, but no, it is
a technology!

In case of bad light conditions you can manually choose symbols from the list.
Lot of tips regarding washing, bleaching, drying, ironing and professional
care are included. There is a really detailed description how to wash your
laundry and how to wash some kind of fabrics.

Everyone should have this app! If you are really sure you will not use it, you
should buy it to your mom.

